# Configurer Skype version Mac ...



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai cherché sur le forum une solution à mon problème, en vain. 

Je vais devenir fou : est-ce moi qui suis peu débrouillard, ou est-ce que la version Mac de Skype propose beaucoup moins de paramètres de configuration que la version PC ? 

Je m'explique : je vis au Liban, dans une Résidence dont la connection est placée derrière un proxy. La navigation ne pose pas de problème, MSN non plus. Mais il m'est impossible de faire fonctionner Skype, alors que mes voisins le font tourner sans souci sous Windows. 

J'ai appelé l'administrateur, qui m'a assuré que Skype devait fonctionner, mais qu'il ne connaissait pas l'OS Mac. 

J'ai fouillé sur internet, trouvé quelques solutions potentielles, comme changer le port par défaut de Skype, mais à chaque fois le même problème : le chemin indiqué pour accéder aux paramètres de configuration n'existe pas dans la version mac.

Par exemple, pour configurer la connection ? Le proxy ? La navigateur dont Skype doit calquer les paramètres proxy ? etc. 

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une sorte de menu "mode avancé" qui m'aurait échappé, ou une quelque autre manière de configurer ce satané logiciel qui a beau être d'une qualité remarquable, est vraiment pénible à configurer. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? 

J'ai cru lire ici ou là qu'il fallait configurer Internet Explorer Mac car Skype se calquait sur sa configuration mais l'option proxy d'IE est étrangement grisée. 

Bref, si quelqu'un peut m'aider, ça me rendrait un grand, grande service. 

Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
je viens de fouiller le forum Skype section OSX
http://forum.skype.com/
Ton probl&#232;me est experiment&#233; par beaucoup de gens
en clair, sur windows oui, sur Mac non.

sauf que j'ai reper&#233; un fil qui sugg&#232;re d'utiliser un outil ( authoxy)

http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=70286&hl=proxy


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

Merci Pascal, 

J'ai été fouiller à mon tour sur les forums de Skype et il semble en effet qu'il n'existe aucune solution à ce jour. J'ai essayé Authoxy sans résultat. 

C'est quand même honteux que Skype fournisse aux mac users une version bridée sans les même fonctionnalités que celles de Windows. 

Un dernier espoir peut être. Il semble qu'en parvenant à configurer le proxy sur IE je pourrais me connecter à Skype. 

Saurais-tu m'aider ? Quand je vais dans les préférences les cases des paramètres proxy sont grisées... 

Dernière porte de sortie : quelle alternative à Skype... à part Gizmo que je n'arrive pas non plus à faire fonctionner... et la version MSN Mac qui n'intègre pas le son... 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

nasser a dit:


> Merci Pascal,


de rien



> J'ai été fouiller à mon tour sur les forums de Skype et il semble en effet qu'il n'existe aucune solution à ce jour. J'ai essayé Authoxy sans résultat.


tant pis



> C'est quand même honteux que Skype fournisse aux mac users une version bridée sans les même fonctionnalités que celles de Windows.


ce ne sont pas les seuls à differencier les options selon les OS



> Un dernier espoir peut être. Il semble qu'en parvenant à configurer le proxy sur IE je pourrais me connecter à Skype.
> 
> Saurais-tu m'aider ? Quand je vais dans les préférences les cases des paramètres proxy sont grisées...


_Yadraaaaaa !_  

je n'utilise pas donc je pourrai pas aider sur ce coup
il me semble avoir apercu ( sans certitude ) dans des pages sur skype 
que la manip IE serait possible en  passant par Opera  ( le navigateur)
( revisiter le web pour confirmation)




> Dernière porte de sortie : quelle alternative à Skype... à part Gizmo que je n'arrive pas non plus à faire fonctionner... et la version MSN Mac qui n'intègre pas le son...


Si tous les équivalents mettent des barrières coté proxy....

il y a aussi wengo ( non testé)
et j'en avais répéré d'autres ( et peut etre nommé certains ici je ne sais plus) 
(non testés)

et le dernier ( non testé)
http://www.doop.fr/


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

je poste derriere plutot que &#233;diter

Quel est ton BESOIN?
ordi &#224; telephone ?
ordi &#224; ordi?
visio?

car il y a une masse d'alternatives


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

ordi &#224; ordi principalement.. 

je vais tester Opera & alternatives

(yadraa ?)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

nasser a dit:


> ordi à ordi principalement..


ordi à ordi?
ben et pourquoi tu passes pas tout simplement par les logiciels de tchatt avec option audio??
Aim , ICQ  , yahoo, msn le gerent


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

je n'ai pas test&#233; Y! mais msn mac ne g&#232;re pas l'audio...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

c'est exact j'oublie toujours


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

l'administrateur peux voir quel ports sont bloqu&#233;s non ?


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

Je suppose que oui pourquoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

nasser a dit:


> Je suppose que oui pourquoi ?


parce que skype passe par un port précis
S'il est fermé , rien ne passe
en general c'est 2449
mais je pense qu'on peut en prendre un autre
( j'ai toujours laissé celui par défaut)


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

mais &#231;a par exemple, comment fais-tu pour le voir ou le changer sur mac ? 

la seule option que j'ai c'est "incoming port"


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

j'ai vu ca sur les prefs de skype
et apparemment c'est editable


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

si dans preferences/avanc&#233; tu coches "afficher info technique d'appels" qu'est ce que cela donne ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> si dans preferences/avanc&#233; tu coches "afficher info technique d'appels" qu'est ce que cela donne ?


de mon cot&#233; ca change rien , c'est sens&#233; faire apparaitre quoi?


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> de mon coté ca change rien , c'est sensé faire apparaitre quoi?



éventuellement en cas de probleme signaler la tentative d'ouverture de port.


----------



## nasser (4 Décembre 2006)

non &#231;a ne change rien...


----------

